# best commercial mixers/ovens for cookie business?



## banditcookie (Jan 20, 2012)

wanted to know if I could get advise on best NSF mixers for cookie dough, have commercial KA mixer but is getting hot,used daily and wanted to know if you have advise on better mixers and ovens for purchase in my bakery,I am using 3 mixers now but 1st one is making loud noice(only used for 2 yrs)used 5 days per wk!, and ovens?well prices vary but figure on 1000 cookies per wk,sugars and other treats....Lisa


----------



## zerosignal (Oct 8, 2011)

Hobart 20qt Mixer would be the best buy for you. A used one is better than the new legacy mixers they have now. (Too Much Technical crap in new ones) Ovens are we talking convection ovens ? Blodgett DFG1 is the best Convection oven. I alos like the Garland convection ovens too.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, a refurbed Hobart would be my first choice as well.   The old ones are built like tanks.


----------



## mishka (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi wondered what you ended up buying, because I am facign the same thing with my cookie business, aroudn 400 pcs /week, need to upgrade some of my equipments.Currently I am using the paddle on the KA for a shorcruts base cookie dough.

What do you use ?

btw have you hears of a twinarm dough mixer? or Fold mixers

Thanks


----------



## tibeaver11 (May 19, 2013)

I can help you with Mixers,I have worked on every one known to man,the cookie dough is very

sticky and I think the KA will not hold up,Last time I sold a new Hobart 20 Qt. it was $5K,

with all the goodies,the Thunderbirds have been holding up fairly well for the Money,Globe

GP20 is a Great machine the money,[and I'm a Hobart Guy]


----------

